# Four Great Religious Truths



## beer-b-q (May 11, 2010)

*[font=&quot]During these serious and trying times, people of all faiths should[/font]**[font=&quot]
[font=&quot]remember these four great religious truths:[/font]

[font=&quot]1. Muslims do not recognize Jews as God's chosen people.[/font]

[font=&quot]2. Jews do not recognize Christ as the Messiah.[/font]

[font=&quot]3. Protestants do not recognize the Pope as the leader of the  Christian world.[/font]

[font=&quot]4. [/font][/font]**[font=&quot]Baptists do not recognize each other at Hooters or the Liquor Store.[/font]*


----------



## jirodriguez (May 11, 2010)

LOL.... damn that one made me laugh!


----------



## meateater (May 11, 2010)

That was great! LMAO.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Thats too great.


----------

